# Shimano ST-R700 Shift/Brake Unit



## mylesofsmyles (Mar 20, 2007)

I am building-up a bike for my dad, for his 55th birthday this month. So far, I have sent the vintage LeMond Tourmalet, steel frame, with era specific LeMond carbon fork for paint. Upon its return, it will be fitted with a full Dura-Ace 7800 kit, Chris King NoThreadSet and Mavic Ksyrium ES wheels. I think I will use a Fizik saddle and some type of aluminum aero-dropbar.

Considering he has smaller hands, much like myself, I want a shift/brake unit that has smaller drop hoods, more like Campagnolo Record or my SRAM FORCE. Shimano hoods are huge and deep; I don't care for them much. I know they have a series of ST-R shifters that are supposed to be closer to that of Campagnolo and SRAM however, how close are they? Also, does anyone have an accurate weight of the ST-R700; it seems to be the highest-end, small shifter in Shimano's catalogue; is there something like this at a Dura-Ace level?


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I believe that the ST-R700 brifters are comparable to the Ultegra brifters.

My friend's wife has a set of these on her Giant (it's a really small Giant! Pun intended). They seem to be a little bit smaller than the Chorus brifters on my bike. I, too, have small hands so I can feel a difference between the different size brifters in terms of reach from both the hoods and the drops.

I think Specialized makes shims to reduce the reach on Ultegra brifters. I do not know if they will work with the ST-R700s nor if they would be recommended if they do since the short reach from the bar to the levers limits brake lever travel somewhat.


----------

